# Absolutely Me by Escada



## Susanne (Aug 21, 2010)

I got a sample of this perfume today - and ordered it right after using it at home! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It smells awesome like roses, raspberries and a bit of vanilla - this will be my new fall perfume!

Escada - Absolutely Me - bei douglas.de


----------



## Susanne (Sep 7, 2010)

I love, love this fragrance! I wear it every day now.


----------

